# HP Help!!!!!



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Help me!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I made the batch. At emulsion, I put it into the crock pot. It's getting thicker and thicker and thicker. How am I to color it? How/when can I put in the scent? It's only been about 30 minutes in the crock pot. When is the cook over?

I have no idea what I'm doing, but I know I don't want to throw the batch away.

H E L P M E ! ! !

Thanks.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Ok, I added more milk and that seems to help. Any hints?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

There is tons of help online for HP soaping, video's tutorials, google.com  Sorry I don't HP or rebatch anymore. Vicki


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I looked online and it didn't help me much except for the basics.

However, I think I have success. It got to a vaseline-like appearance (after adding more milk) and the paprika blended in. I took it off the heat, took a temp (140F) and added the scent. It did not freeze up (clove) like it did for CP. I'm hoping the orange won't burn off. Smells good so far. It was pretty easy to get into the molds, too.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Sounds like you did fine. You are right about the vaseline appearance...that's what you are looking for and it should be consistent throughout the batch. As long as the temp was below the flashpoints of your fragrances, you should be ok.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

http://www.lovinsoap.com/2011/10/hot-process-soap-series-lovely-lavender/

hth


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Why HP? Is there an advantage, or does it just result in a different type of soap?


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

I love the way hp soap lathers. Same recipe and can't figure out why, but it does lather different.
Less cure time, and better for problem fos/eos too


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Trysta said:


> Why HP? Is there an advantage, or does it just result in a different type of soap?


Spices and florals tend to give you soap on a stick. Cinnamon is ok for me CP, but clove is a killer. I'm offering Orange & Clove through the holiday season. First batch I had to rebatch so instead I decided to go right to hot process. Since this was so easy (after my initial freak-out), I may bring back Rose Geranium. I hate that scent, but I have customer who love it.

Thanks for the link, Jennifer.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

There are a few soaps I end up HP'ing due to seizure so I might as well HP up front if I want to use those FO's. I seem to have a lot of seizure problems with Daystar FO's so I just HP them. Personally I LOVE HP soap. It just isn't particularly "pretty". One of my competitors that sells soap made by others refer to their HP soaps as rustic.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

I've rebatched many of my first soaps and finally figured out that you need to add more liquid than I thought, about 1/2 to 1 cup of milk, not water, and keep scraping the sides with a silicone paddle. I read somewhere that you can whip it up in a Kitchen Aid stand mixer when its liquid (and hot). I agree with others, I love the results. But can't make pretty soap :-(


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

It's not ugly! It's _rustic_.


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

You can also make what's called "CPOP" soap, or cold-process/oven-process. It also makes a "rustic" looking soap, but like hot process, cure time is shorter and it lathers really well. Caroline


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I don't find that CPOP changes the appearance of the soap from regular CP, if you are just putting the mold into the oven after you've poured the soap into the mold. But you have to be careful that you don't do it with any fragrance with a low flash point (lower than whatever temp your oven will be at...the lowest mine goes is to 170) and not with any recipe or fragrance that likes to overheat, or you'll have a real mess on your hands and likely need to rebatch.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

For me, CPOP wouldn't work for this scent because I can't glop it into the mold. The HP was the only way to go. Unless I get rid of the combo. :biggrin


----------

